# Puppies



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

The Mum Is Extremly Gentle And Lets You Handle The Pups ( Picked Up The Little White Female Puppy Who Had Accidentally Crawled Into The Corner ) I Hate How The Owners Are Keeping Her And The Pups Though ( She Is Allowed To Roam The Streets And There Garden And Her Pups Are Kept In A BADLY Built Shed )

But They Arent Here Anymore They Moved Back To Marmaris Yesterday ( They Have 2 Houses And Change House To House Every Now And Then .. But The Funny - Well Not Funny More Stupid .. Thing Is That They Have 2 Cats A Black One And A White One And They Leave Them Here And The Cats Have To Find There Own Food , Water And Shelter .. But When They Are Here The Cats Are Allowed In There Home ... There Cats Carry Fleas - But Yeah The Cats Are Allowed In The House But The Dog Who Gets Flea Treatment With The Newborn Puppys Is Not ... )

But Anyway Focussing On How Lovely The Mum Is And The Puppies ..


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Mum looks really proud of her litter - bless. 

Sue


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

They certainly look big puppies for a little girl


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

tashi said:


> They certainly look big puppies for a little girl


They do actually dont they ! .. they were about 8 days old in the pictures


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mum looks like a lovely dog. 

Are you planning to get one of these puppies? You said you've been looking for a second dog for a little while now.


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

judge12345 said:


> Mum looks like a lovely dog.
> 
> Are you planning to get one of these puppies? You said you've been looking for a second dog for a little while now.


 Wow you remembered  !!

Not sure at all .. because we have been planning to try to find a health tested Golden Retreiver .. and also the dog in the pictures is quite small and so is the dad to the pups , we would prefer to get a bigger dog ..

But they are soo cute and mum has a lovely temprement .. but I dont know about them health wise ...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless her,mum looks gorgeous, the pups do look big and chunky, so she must be doing a good job feeding them


----------

